
Show HN: Limestat – Keep Your Team in Sync (HN $100 Signup Bonus) - limestat
https://www.limestat.com/?ref=hackernews#
======
limestat
Here's why we built LimeStat -

So much of work communication revolves around the Question - 'What are you
doing?'. This happens in meetings, standups, messaging apps, etc. All of this
takes up a tremendous amount of time.

LimeStat allows everyone on a team to maintain their work status in an
asynchronous way. LimeStat's purpose is for everyone on a team to know

1 - Who's doing what? 2 - What needs to get done?

Here to answer any questions from the HN community.

------
aogl
Sucks that I can't look at this on my cellphone..

~~~
limestat
indeed it does

~~~
redhale
I guess I'll never know what this tool is.

------
masonic
You could at least spellcheck your landing page.

